
Cuba 'sonic attacks' changed people's brains, study suggests - mzs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/23/health/cuba-sonic-attacks-brain-mri-study/index.html
======
mzs
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/27385...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/2738552)

